# Really need some motivation to go to the gym tonight



## Silkman_Bob (Aug 19, 2011)

I really really cant be bothered 

How do you guys motivate yourselves when feeling like this?


----------



## Northerner (Aug 19, 2011)

As my main sporting activity is running it's a bit different for me, but I think setting a goal is a good idea. For me, that would be booking a place on an event, but perhaps in the gym you could talk to one of the instructors - most gyms have a training plan option available to their members - and perhaps you could then be set some fitness goals  I also like reading the blogs of others who have achieved great things despite obstacles and setbacks, you discover that everyone has their ups and down, but it can be inspiring to see how others have picked themselves up 

Go Bob!


----------



## lucy123 (Aug 19, 2011)

Come on Bob - put on those shorts and trainers and get out that door - you know you will feel so much better for it.

Maybe plan to do 40 mins instead of an hour and see how it goes.

You can then have a little treat afterwards and know you have enjoyed it.

Look forward to a post later tonight saying you have been!


----------



## Ergates (Aug 19, 2011)

Must admit I hate going to the gym, and can never motivate myself for long.  Specific training goals help, such as when preparing for a competition season, but otherwise I tend to stick to fun stuff.

Playing games/sports, cycling, skating, walks, etc.


----------

